# BIOS - Uhr stehen geblieben



## ojamaney (21. April 2007)

Hallo,
ich hab hier ein MSI-K7N2 Board mit dem ich nicht weiter komme.
Das Board ist optisch einwandfrei und funktioniert eigentlich auch soweit.
Wenn ich die Knoppix-CD starte kann ich ganz normal mit allem arbeiten ohne dass irgendwelche Fehler  auftreten.
Aber, und jetzt kommts ^^, 
1. - ich kann Windows XP nicht installieren. Die Installation bricht beim ersten Neustart ab (PC friert ein).
2. - Die Uhr im BIOS tickt nicht (). Sie bleibt einfach auf der eingestellten Zeit stehen.

Die Batterie habe ich bereits ausgetauscht und auch einen neuen BIOS-Chip hab ich eingebaut. Ich hatte ja den Festplatten-Controller in Verdacht, aber gleich alle IDE-Ports defekt? Und welche Verbindung gibt es zur Uhr?

Alle Komponenten die auf oder an dem Board angeschlossen sind als Fehlerquelle auszuschliessen, da ich diese ausgiebig getestet habe und auch genug zum Austausch hier habe. Der Fehler ist also definitiv beim Board zu suchen.

Jemand ne Idee?


----------



## chmee (24. April 2007)

Dass die Uhr stehenbleibt und Bios-Chipwechsel und Batterietausch nix bringen, höre ich das erste Mal.. Eigenartig.

Mal im DOS oder unter Linux/Knoppix ne Systemdiagnose laufen lassen ?
Mal auf die Kondensatoren nahe der CPU geschaut ? Aufgeplatzt ?

mfg chmee


----------



## Andreas Späth (24. April 2007)

Eventuell in irgendeiner Form ein Bug?
Mal ein Biosupdate versucht?

Dass die Uhr aber stehenbleibt finde ich etwas seltsam. Wenn die Batterie leer wird, sollte die Uhr sich dann nicht nach jedem "Stromweg" verstellen anstatt stehenzubleiben?


----------



## ojamaney (24. April 2007)

Kondensatoren, Elkos usw sind optisch alle ok, habe das Board sogar mit einer Lupe abgesucht ob eventuell irgendwo Lötstellen gebrochen sind. Systemdiagnose hab ich noch nicht gemacht, das wird dann wohl mein nächster Schritt sein. Naja und BIOS-Update hatte ich beim Original-BIOS gemacht und brachte nichts. 

Vielleicht bringt die Systemdiagnose ja was, suche nur noch ein geeignetes Programm dafür. Das was ich zur Zeit habe ist schon etwas älter. Vielleicht habt Ihr da ja ein Tipp für mich?

Danke erstmal für die Antworten


----------

